# Gershwin Preludes for Piano



## LiLi

Hello. I'm a senior in high school getting ready for my college auditions. Im a pianist, and up to this point, I've studied classical music almost exclusively. One of the colleges I'm auditioning for requires a jazz piece and I'm preparing Gershwin's 2nd Prelude for piano, but I'm really unsure of how to appraoch it!! Do I take the music very literally or can I play with the tempos and rhythms a bit? What about grace notes? Any advice will help!


----------



## Daniel

I cannot give big advice here, because I am quite unfamiliar with Gershwin (and he doesn't belong to my favourite composers), but anyway I guess if it is Jazz-like: Take the score seriously but feel free for the "freedom of interpreter", it makes the music more lively...but don't play it too free, the music might fall out of structure....

All the best and good luck with Gershwin,
Daniel


----------



## 4/4player

I have to agree on Daniel there, even though I am not a pianist...
But I think I somewhat know Gershwin's laid back style of music...Have you listened to Rhapshody in Blue for Piano and orchestra? This may be a litlle off topic..but Hearing Lenny play it...I think you should play it with stlye and soul...go nuts on the expression up to a point where you realize your in an unstoppable trance..
jusy some crazy thoughts from a 14 year old....
4/4player


----------

